# Would you ever put your photography up on canvas?



## kevinkt (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you put your photos up on a canvas or similar wall mounting? 

Do you plan to?


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 11, 2011)

yes, though it would mostly be because I liked the moment for personal reasons.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep. All of the time. It's one of my biggest sellers and I have several in my home and in my display/office area.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep, that's why I take pictures.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it's incredibly tacky and bourgeois, but to each his own.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree. It's very tacky. I feel canvas prints are an artificial and unnecessary attempt to validate photography as an art medium.

I prefer photographs to be hung in a mat, behind glass or with a very minimal steel frame. Gaudy frames look even worse with photographs.


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2011)

I much prefer the lighter weight, lower cost, and better anti-oxidation properties of aluminum over steel.

I agree printing on canvas seems pretentious, but I loved the markup, particularly of framed canvas prints. Che-Ching!

All of my personal prints are matted and framed.


----------



## ann (Dec 11, 2011)

Not everything looks good on the same surface. Pick the surface that enhances the print, not detract.

Just as a frame should hold the print together with the window and glass, it shouldn't become the focal point on the wall.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 11, 2011)

Before inkjets, it was the process of separating the emulsion from the paper and adhering it to canvas, then stretching the canvas. Which made the process tedious and we could charge ALOT. Now, the ability to inkjet print on stiff canvas makes the process easier and cheaper but studios still charge the same high prices which gets them a better profit margin. As to the aesthetics, like any medium to each their own. Some people love canvas some people hate it.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 11, 2011)

i seem to remember at least one b/w paper with a canvas-like texture, and there was always liquid emulsion. though I am unsure abut color.


----------



## ann (Dec 12, 2011)

There was also paper with a linen look and in fact a paper that when wet ended up being a piece of cloth.

At one time Kodak made 14 different surfaces of paper.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 12, 2011)

Luminos also made a lot of papers with fabric-like textures, but they were all black and white.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2011)

Got them all over my house, all sorts of cnavas and  paper


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a few canvas prints, and I think they look quite nice.  I like the fact that they stand out from the wall, and the print quality is also very good.


----------



## baturn (Dec 12, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## Buckster (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd put my photos on anything my clients want and are willing to pay for.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes. Haven't done it yet but I'm sure I will get around to it someday.

But it's not for the sake of photography. I want to paint over the image...


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 12, 2011)

I sell my photos on canvas, but only the shots that lend themselves to looking nice on it.  lowers sharpness and saturation but has a look some people really like.  I dont think its any more pretentious than printing on say museum rag paper over glossy.


----------



## skieur (Dec 16, 2011)

Alpha said:


> I think it's incredibly tacky and bourgeois, but to each his own.



It is just another print form, which is easier to hang for some people. 

skieur


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet, but I have been looking into it =]


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 17, 2011)

I just recently printed a family's Christmas photo on to canvas. It was $175. They're much more expensive than I anticipated.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 17, 2011)

Some people just like the look of a thick canvas print. I don't think it has anything to do with "Justifying photography as art". I think in certain decor, a canvas offers a more traditional look. A thin black metal frame with white matting and a B&W print may look nice in a gallery, or a NYC loft, but that doesn't mean it looks good everywhere. Its no different than selling door knobs in "Antique Rubbed Bronze". Schlage is not trying to parlay their knobs as high dollar, hand crafted artistic pieces, they are merely trying to allow a person to get the look that they desire. Furthermore, I think the gallery mounted art can be equally, if not more, pretentious. Especially if your work blows and you just spend hundreds on mounting it in a sleek fancy frame. It just makes you look like a dillusional dbag. 

And to answer the OP--No I have not yet printed on Canvas, although I have 2 prints ready to go when I get around to pulling the funds together. One will be a 30x40 horizontal canvas for behind my couch and the other will be a 20x30 vertical canvas for another wall in my living room. Both are fall foliage and should work well together as a theme.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 17, 2011)

I am tacky and bourgeouis and damn proud of it.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Dec 17, 2011)

> I agree. It's very tacky. I feel canvas prints are an artificial  and unnecessary attempt to validate photography as an art medium.
> 
> I prefer photographs to be hung in a mat, behind glass or with a very  minimal steel frame. Gaudy frames look even worse with photographs. 						​



EXACTLY


----------



## AfroKen (Dec 17, 2011)

A client printed several of my photos on canvas, and I really liked it a lot.  I didn't find it pretentious.  I wouldn't have thought of doing it myself, but I really liked how it looked.  Be aware that you do lose a little bit of sharpness when you do this, so you want to choose photos that will look good with reduced sharpness regardless.  And not every photo, I don't think, will look good like this...and it's also dependent on the context (what room, what vibe, what photo, all that).


----------



## BrandonJ84 (Dec 27, 2011)

I recently used Canvastouch for printing on my photos onto canvas and glad to see the result,  it's created with the best quality manufacturer inks and top tier wooden stretcher bars. 16" x 24" canvas photos for only $ 101 and I save almost 40% specially this holiday Season using their promo codes.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Dec 27, 2011)

Buckster said:


> I'd put my photos on anything my clients want and are willing to pay for.



I second that, although I prefer frames in my home - you have the space for it, they can look really nice, but my home doesn't allow the space for large canvas.
They look great in a setting like an office or meeting room


----------

